# Hulkster Newsletter, MAY 1997, Issue #4



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Workout Routines/Fitness Articles/News Updates
A) “TRAINING, FREQUENCY & INTENSITY" - Written by BigCanuk
Last month we looked at the implications and benefits of mental focus during training. Another piece of the puzzle to be unlocked is the frequency and intensity of the workout.

We've all heard proponents of low volume, high intensity saying that it's the only way to train. Yet we've all seen the mass mongers who do 20 sets per body part getting the results we want as well. So who's right? According to a recent study, two groups were chosen to workout. One group did the regular 3 sets of 3 different exercises per body part. The other group did one set. At the end of 3 months, the group that did only one set had better results! Unfortunately, this study only used individuals who had no bodybuilding or serious lifting experience and did not monitor critical elements such as protein intake, rest levels, etc. It does however show us some very interesting details concerning what the body responds to best.

On that note, we've known for a long time that human GH levels go up at the start of a workout but quickly diminish after about 45 minutes. That's why it's always recommended to try to finish your workout in under an hour. You can take advantage of your bodies' own natural GH levels that way. This is definitely a bonus round for enthusiasts of the low volume, high intensity workout.

I recently tried the 10 sets of 10 workout at 60% of the maximum lift for 2 weeks. I was very disappointed with MY results. I incurred 2 injuries (very minor and short lived but an injury is always something you can't enjoy.) The one was some serious pain in my knee which showed up the day after the leg workout and taking ibuprofen for 10 days was what got me through that. The other was an elbow injury from doing triceps which also went away after about 5 days. I can only assume these injuries occurred from mass repetitions. Let's face it, 100 reps for one exercise is a lot. The clincher is that I am one of those low volume, high intensity workout guys and I believe this departure was just too radical for my body to handle and it let me know that by giving me the painful injuries I mentioned. Needless to say, I went back to the low volume, high intensity again and have been enjoying my gains once more. I should also mention I was on an off cycle period when I did the 10 sets of 10 and got those injuries. We all know it's very easy to keep going and going and going when you're running on high test. but we have to realize that eventually we've got to pay the piper.

What I mean is that there is a time and a place for everything and we have to be the ones to be in tune with when and where that is so we don't overtax ourselves and wind up being broken down wondering what happened. So be in tune with what your body tells you. If it likes and responds best to 3 sets of 3 different exercises, keep with it. If it likes one set per body part, so be it. And remember as well, running on high octane will allow you to overtrain and get away with it and still get good results but not too many of us are juicing constantly either.

Those of us who only do a few cycles a year must learn to cycle our workouts in corresponding fashion as well. That's the only time and place for instinctive training as far as I'm concerned. Again, that's because you can get results from almost anything you do when you're juicing. You can't say that about a body that's clean though. Planned undertraining can take you a long way if you plan it well. I've been doing it for years and still dabbling with other styles as I feel the inclination to but keep coming back to what works best for me.

With all these points in mind, you should be able to experiment and find what your body likes best and fine tune your workout to see the results you want. -BigCanuk-


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Hormones and Synthetic Substitutes, Gym/Locker Room Community

“Dianabol (Methandrostenolone) 5 mg Tablet"
Also so known as: Anabol, Reforvit-B, Trinergic, Anabolex, Pronabol, Bionabol, Methandon, Danabol, Metabolina, Nerobol

Top 5 Steroids:
#1 Deca-Durabolin
#2 Sustanon 250
#3 Various Testosterone's (Cyp “most popular", Enant, Prop, and Susp)
#4 Anadrol 50
#5 ***Dianabol***

Dianabol, Ciba's old brand name for 5mg Methandrostenolone tablets, has always been one of the most popular anabolic steroids available. Dianabol's popularity stems from it's almost immediate and very strong anabolic effects. 4-5 tablets a day is enough to give almost anybody dramatic results. Along with strong anabolic effects comes the usual androgen side effects. Dianabol converts to estrogen, so gyno and water retention may be a problem although are usually dose related Aggression may be increased, and users often report an overall sense of well being. The fact that

Dianabol has been off the U.S. market for almost 10 years has not at all stopped its use and remains the most popularly used black market oral steroid in the U.S.. The most popular versions in the U.S. are the Russian tablets coming into the east coast, Pronabol from India and Reforvit from Mexico. The Russian Dianabol, which is vastly and accurately counterfeited, has been losing it's reputation as a safe buy. Users generally won't know if what they have is real until they use it, making for many angry users.

Reforvit is an injectable D, containing 25mg/ml of the substance. A 50 ml bottle contains the equivalent of 250 tablets and sells for a reasonable price. Most users opt to take this orally as it is just as effective as tablets. The pink Thai tablets are also popular and should be the only tablets purchased without paperwork or box. These ship in quantities of 500 and 1000 only, so they are almost always broken up and sold. Methandon is also available in Thailand, but much less popular than the Anabol tabs.

Methandrostenolone was a very popular drug in the 70´s, and still is. It is a 17 alpa-alkyl based steroid which produces dramatic strength and size gains. This is also a very toxic drug. This drug is probably the reason for Arnolds muscles.

Black-market price: $.50 to $2.00/tab (5mg/tab)

Counterfeits (Manufacturers copied): Every version has been counterfeited/faked, expect the Thailand, 5 sided, pink tabs (which in my opinion are of the highest quality of all d-bol versions available)

***D-BOL TAB CYCLE WITH EITHER DECA/LAURA/NOR-50 INJECTIONS*** - Written by Hulkster

week 1=100mg injection, 2 d-bol tabs/day (for a total of 4/day)
week 2=200mg injection, 3 d-bol tabs/day (for a total of 6/day)
week 3=300mg injection, 4 d-bol tabs/day (for a total of 8/day)
week 4=400mg injection, 5 d-bol tabs/day (for a total of 10/day)
week 5=400mg injection, 5 d-bol tabs/day (for a total of 10/day)
week 6=300mg injection, 4 d-bol tabs/day (for a total of 8/day)
week 7=200mg injection, 3 d-bol tabs/day (for a total of 6/day)
week 8=100mg injection, 2 d-bol tabs/day (for a total of 4/day)
week 9=2500iu HCG/week
week 10=2500iu HCG/week

Note: Primobolan Depot can be utilized instead of the others, just cut the dosage of the injectible in half. Gains with the oral and injection combination for an average 100kg male is 5 - 10 kg. Females can also utilize this cycle by cutting
the dosages to 1/3, thus the gains will be approx. 1/3 that of the man stats, but is safe and no adverse side-effects have been noted to date.

Make sure your daily intake of protein is at least 2.2grams of protein per kg/body weight and your daily caloric intake is 45 cal per kg/body weight. Utilize a high intensity, high weight, low rep workout routine (6 days on, 1 day off at 90 minutes per day, during the cycle)

*** ORAL REFORVIT-B STACK *** - Written by Hulkster

With the current trend going toward Mexican Veterinary Steroids, (specifically Reforvit-B) I've designed a oral stack combination that has been proven to be quite effective and safe. First we'll cover the cycle, then the reasons for the
combination:

Take a sterile 100cc bottle, (add the following):
50cc of Reforvit-B (Methandrostenolone, 25mg/cc)
25cc of B12 (Cyanocobalamin, injectable form, 3000mcg/cc)
25cc of Tylenol (Acetaminophen, children's liquid form, 32mg/cc)

Then you'll take 1.25cc/twice a day (orally) for a total of 2.5cc/day, this amount
will last approx. six weeks.

So, why stack B12 and Tylenol?

B12 (Cyanocobalamin)
Is an essential vitamin for building new body cells, has a powerful blood building factor, and key nutrient for new growth. It is also an important factor in maintaining health of nervous system (including brain cells), normal digestion, absorption of foods, protein synthesis, carbohydrate utilization, and fat metabolism.

Tylenol (Acetaminophen)
For temporary relief of pain, discomfort, and headaches normally associated with high intensity workouts. Also assists in the tissue recovery process, after each workout.

The effects can be dramatically increased with the addition of Norandren-50 (Nandrolone Decanoate), another Mexican Veterinary steroid. Utilize the before mentioned (Reforvit-B) cycle with the following Norandren-50 injection schedule:

week 1=one 3cc injection, 100mg
week 2=one 4cc injection, 200mg
week 3=two 3cc injections, 300mg
week 4=two 3cc injections, 300mg
week 5=one 4cc injection, 200mg
week 6=one 2cc injection, 100mg

During use of either the oral stack (alone) or in conjunction with the Norandren-50 injections, make sure your daily intake of protein is at least 2.2grams of protein per kg/body weight and your daily caloric intake is 45 cal per kg/body weight. Utilize a high intensity, high weight, low rep workout routine (6 days on, 1 day off at 90 minutes per day, during the cycle)

Gains with the oral stack alone for an average 100kg male is 2 - 4 kg. Gains with the oral and injection combination for the same sized male are in the area of 3 - 6 kg. Females can also utilize either/both cycles by cutting the dosages in half, thus the gains will be approx. half that of the man stats, but is safe and no adverse side -effects have been noted to date.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Open Forum

This is a new section, that I've added for members to submit an article,
on subjects that really don't fit the other sections,
this section is open to all, and subject matter/opinion are that of the original author and not necessarily that of Hulkster's.

STEROIDS OR AIDS...YOU DECIDE..WHAT KILLED X- FOOTBALL LYLE ALZADO! - Written by Jim Beam

Lyle Alzado was born April 3, 1949 in Brooklyn, New York. Lyle led a wild and rebellious life. At age fifteen, he managed to get a job as a bouncer at a local bar. While gainfully employed at the brewery.. he managed to be stabbed 4 different times. This along with being constantly jailed...led him to finally getting somewhat straightened out.

He decided that he wanted to play high school football.. and maybe go on to college. Unfortunately...Lyle was not so bright.. and never put much emphasis on his studies. This led to his high school coach having to alter his grade transcripts in order for him to get into college. He only got into one college, which was Yankton College. Yankton was a small college, with a small team.. but this is all Lyle needed.

He soon figured out that he just didn't have the size or strength to ever be a top football player without the use of steroids..which at this time we very easy to get at any local gym..and legal!

Lyle was able to go from the 200-220 lbs range to eventually the 300 lbs range with the help of "MASSIVE" amounts of steroids..(estimated at $30,000 per year once a professional athlete!). He recalls his first "Cycle" of 50 milligrams a day of Dianabol being very affective with almost immediate results!

Lyle always had a volatile temper...one of the worst in NFL history. When he added the enormous amounts of steroids..and other performance enhancing drugs..the results were staggering. A "RAGED" man out of control!

By 1971, he made his debut with the Denver Bronco's when Pete Duranko was injured during a game. This was the opening Lyle needed to establish himself in the NFL. From this point on, he established himself as one of the hardest hitting, meanest football lineman in history!

In 1977, he was NFL Defensive player of the year, and Pro-Bowl Player of the year in 77 and 78. He always started..even until the end. He later played with Cleveland for 3 years. Then, in 1982, was an 8th round
draft choice by the Raiders, where he was voted the NFL's Comeback Player of the Year! Lyle would eventually retire from football, but this would soon be changed!

In 1990, Lyle made his intentions clear that a 40 year was not over the hill, and that he was going to stage a HUGE comeback for his vie at making the Raiders team once again. Lyle hired numerous trainers such as Fred Hatfield (Dr. Squat..squated 1014 lbs at age 43 in 1987), Jeff Turner (a personal trainer), and famous Hypnotherapist, Dr. Seigal.
These people along with several other professionals made up Lyle's dream team.

It wasn't long before Lyle was injecting, gulping, or whatever every drug he could get his hands on. He eventually got up to 275 lbs body weight...at around 8-10% bodyfat...which is unheard of for an NFL football player. Lyle later admitted to Human Growth Hormone usage for almost 2 years straight before his death.

I vividly remember a Connie Chung interview with the late great where she asked about his steroid usage..he admittedly denied the allegations! "I use four personal trainers..and train 6 times a day!" was his quote.

The front cover of Sports Illustrated in 1991 shows a picture of Lyle Alzado stating he "Lied" about his steroid usage..and that that is what is going cause him to die. Interestingly, no doctors ever conclusively agreed with Lyle, although he hadn't been off steroids in 30 years, even when he was retired from football.

Lyle first started noticing signs of something wrong the second day after his marriage to his new wife...when he became dizzy and passed out. Doctors later revealed a VERY..VERY.."RARE" form of brain cancer...T-cell lymphoma. This type of disorder immune deficiency has never appeared on any other steroid user in history to date. Interesting
huh???

Lyle soon dropped down to 215 pounds..then eventually even lower. He started chemotherapy..lost all of this hair (hence, the head bands!)...and was later consumed.

There is much speculation today as to what the actual cause of death was. No one is really certain. Lyle died..and was buried the next morning. No services. Very hush-hush and quick.

In 1993, I had a rare opportunity to meet with a very famous athlete, coach, and human being, who relegates to and knows Joe Weider very well. This is a famous person I'm talking about, with incredible integrity and honesty. I met with this person right before his death and we talked briefly about Lyle's death.

This person, who knows Lyle's family personally, told me face to face, that his death was AIDS related, and not from steroids or growth hormone. That Lyle had led to some degree an alternative lifestyle which led to his demise.

Lyle appeared in over 15 total movies with his last being "Neon City" (circa 1992). He played Bulk..(why not!). He also appeared in "Who's Harry Crumb'..with John Candy and on a Mac Gyver episode in 1985. Lyle had numerous movie deals..(although usually b-rated) working right before his death on May 14, 1992.

Lyle was also nominated to the ACLU Sports Hall Of Shame Hate Crimes Against Women. He assaulted a police woman..and was charged with battery.

Lyle although controversial, like his death, will go down regardless as a great former NFL football player. He brought vitality, eagerness, and an incredible desire to be the best to the sport of football.
-Jim Beam-


B) “MUSCLE MEDIA 2000, REVIEW" - Written by Justin

We all know that the muscle magazines have a lot of bullshit in them. They also use their publications to promote their own supplement lines(you know who these guys are). But they can and do provide useful information to us as
bodybuilders. In this article I am going to dissect parts of the May '97 issue of Muscle Media 2000 (mm2k). I will first discuss the pros of this mag and then the cons. Then I will give an overall sum up of the publication. Lets begin.

Lets start with ''READER FEEDBACK'' section. This is a worthwhile department to mm2k I believe because it gives the bodybuilder both small and large, competitive and non-competitive, the chance to have their voice heard. This gives communication between the reader and the writer. If you have a problem with the mag or if you would like to suggest ideas to them then this is the department to write to. If your letter does not get published it will at the very least be responded to in some way.

The uncensored Q&A by Bill Phillips is also a good section of the magazine.
There's not much to say about it except this. If you have a bodybuilding related question, this is a good department to ask it in and if Bill Phillips doesn't have the answer to your question right offhand I'm sure that he has the resources to find it.

Now we come to ''ASK THE GURU'' by you know who...Dan Duchaine. This is always an interesting column because it deals mainly with the pharmaceutical side of bodybuilding. And the writer (Duchaine) seems to know his shit. Anything he doesn't know ,he can probably find out.

Other good departments in mm2k include ''A QUESTION OF STRENGTH''
by Charles Poliquin, ''TC TALKS'' by TC Luoma, and ''MEDIBOLICS'' by Michael Mooney which is the last department I will touch upon before I move onto the cons.

MEDIBOLICS is the only department in mm2k that is solely dedicated to the issue of anabolic steroids and how and why they are used. Michael Mooney seems to be a very intelligent man and I always enjoy reading his articles. He has some
interesting things to say. Look it over.

As for individual articles in this issue I thought that ''WHAT DOCTORS DON'T KNOW(OR WONT TELL YOU)ABOUT BODYBUILDING by TC Luoma, ''GET READY TO GROW BIG TIME'' by Bill Phillips, ''RING OF DECEPTION'' by Rick Schaff ,and the creatine Q&A all proved to be interesting reading.

Now for the cons of Muscle Media 2000. I am not going to criticize the writing style or the grammar etc. etc. etc. of the writers simply because I don't know anything about that sort of thing. What I am going to criticize is the way mm2k publishes a lot of articles and pieces of info that should NOT be published. I'm talking about their blabber mouthing about mail-order steroid sources, smuggling techniques, and other associated things. Once these things are in print and hit the stands they are usually rendered useless to the bodybuilder because of the fact that the DEA as well of the other son-of-a-bitches that are against bodybuilders read the pages of mm2k. Bill Phillips needs to learn how to discern 'harmless info'' from 'sensitive info'. MM2K needs to learn to keep certain things a little more vague and general.

The other major problem of mm2k is that they promote their supplements(EAS) every chance they get. A plug here and there is expected but these days its ridiculous.

All in all I believe that Muscle Media 2000 is a worthwhile mag. There are definitely worse ones. MM2K provides a lot of useful info. Especially to the beginning bodybuilder. Whether they are a novice to bodybuilding/weightlifting in general or to the drug scene.

In closing, buy the mag, learn what information you can from its pages. If you don't like what you see , write to them and ask them to change it. Its better than just complaining about it.
-Justin-


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Supplements / Enhancement / Cosmetic Products

“TRIBOXIN" - by Eiselt Sport Institute

TRIBOXIN, The No #1 Phytosteroid Supplement in the World.

Triboxin is a standardized extract of 2+-hydroxyecdysone and Saponins of Furustanol type (mainly protodioscin) from natural sources. It is a brand new natural bio stimulant designed for intermediate and top-level athletes to gain more mass and strength. Many of the Olympians who competed in Atlanta both from the US and several from Sweden used this product and related in preparation for the Olympics in Atlanta.

The truth about ecdysteroids:

Ecdysterone was isolated in the 70's by the a pioneer in phytosteroid research, Dr. Vladimir N. Syrov from Tashkent, Uzbekistan. Dr. Syrov and other East Bloc researchers quickly recognized the tremendous anabolic activity of the ecdysterones from the plants Ajuga Turkestanica, Leuzea Carthamoides and Rhaponticum Cathamoides. So did the Soviet Olympic Committee "Goskomsport" which quickly began dispensing it to Russian athletes.

Ecdysterone was isolated and purified to make the well known Russian supplement called Ekdisten containing 98 % 20-hydroxyecdysone which is used today by the best Russian lifters to help increase muscle protein synthesis and improve recovery. Russian specialists often recommend athletes to take 0.5 milligrams per kg / body weight, that is about 40-50 mg of ecdysterones daily. This is the best dosage for maximum anabolic effect.

According to Russian researchers, Ecdysterone has a pronounced capacity to stimulate the protein synthesis in muscle cell cytoplasm by increasing the assembly of protein chains from amino acids. Ecdysterone, along with strength training, has been shown to increase protein synthesis by 190% (+ or -31), while a well know anabolic steroid (Methandrostenolone)showed an increase of 163 % (+ or -27). Ecdysterone possesses a wider action on the anabolic actions of muscle protein synthesis and endurance than does training or anabolic steroids. The reason for the pronounced increase in muscle protein synthesis has been traced to the action in the muscle cell during the translation and translocation processes of protein growth. Ecdysterone is not only safe to use, it's healthy too. Ecdysterone helps to stabilize cells from damages by cortisol, normalizes the energetic processes (ATP and Creatin) and improves liver function. Unlike anabolic steroids which reduce the body's ability to produce testosterone, Ecdysterone has no such harmful effect as it works with natural testosterone to increase muscle protein synthesis.

Furustanol Saponins:

The second bioactive component of the Triboxin formula is Furustanol which is extracted from Trigonella Foenumgraecum and other plants. The Bulgarian Olympic Weight Lifting Team use a supplement from Sopharma with the same type of active substance. According to Dr. Christo Slavov, physician to the national team, this supplement is can improve testosterone production by as much as 25 %. This has also been confirmed by several studies from Bulgaria. Triboxin includes an extract which contain the following Saponins: dioscin, trillarin, gracillin, protodioscin and protogracillin. It is a crude extract containing about 45 % Saponins with standardized amounts of the main anabolic Furustanol - protodioscin, an oligafurostanoside. Triboxin is the most potent source of protodioscin available in the world.

REAL SCIENCE - REAL RESULTS

Triboxin is the first and only natural anabolic supplement contains both Ecdysterone and Furustanol Saponins. Triboxin is used with a high protein diet, approx. 3 grams of protein /kg body weight and a high intensity training program. Triboxin can be used in cycles lasting 2-3 months together with support nutritional like After-Shock, Amplify and Sportvite. Triboxin is not a drug and is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any decease. It is an all natural supplement specially formulated to be used by intermediate to elite level athletes following a high intensity training program.
-Eiselt Sport Institute-


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Recipes

A) BEAN ROLL-UPS

1 15-oz cans pinto beans, drained and rinsed
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1/4 tsp ground cumin
1/4 tsp ground coriander
(8) 7-in flour tortillas
1 cup low-fat plain yogurt
1 cup low-sodium picante or hot chili sauce
1/2 cup finely chopped onion (approx. 1 small onion)
fresh cilantro (Chinese parsley) for garnish, optional

METHOD:
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
1. In medium bowl, mash beans with potato masher. Add oil, cumin, and coriander. Mix well. Makes approximately 2 cups.
2. In oven, warm tortillas, wrapped in foil, for 4-5 minutes, or until warm and soft enough to roll (or heat in microwave oven for 1 minutes, leaving tortillas in slit plastic pouch).
3. In center of each tortilla spread 1/4 cup mashed pinto beans. Top with 1 teaspoon each of yogurt, picante sauce, and chopped onion. Roll tortillas and place on plates or platter, seam side down. Top each tortilla with 1 teaspoon each of picante sauce and yogurt. Garnish
with cilantro, if desired. Serve immediately.

Serving Size: One (1) tortilla
Yield: 8 servings
Exchanges Per Serving: 3 starch/bread, 1 vegetable, 1 1/2 fat
Per Serving: 316 calories, 50 gm carbohydrate, 11 gm protein,
8 gm fat


B) CREAM OF MUSHROOM SOUP

1/4 lb fresh mushrooms, sliced
2 Tbsp chopped onion
1 Tbsp diet margarine
1 Tbsp flour
1 cup fat-free chicken broth or brown stock
1/2 cup skim milk
1/4 tsp salt (optional)
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/8 tsp white pepper

METHOD:
1. In saucepan, sauté sliced mushrooms and onion in margarine until tender.
2. Slowly add flour until blended. Gradually add broth and milk, stirring over medium heat, until thickened.
3. Add seasonings.

Serving Size: 3/4 cup
Yield: 4 servings
Exchanges Per Serving: 1 vegetable, 1/2 fat
Per Serving: 60 calories, 6 mg carbohydrate,
2 gm protein, 3 gm fat


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Questions and Answers

“Recently, three of our members went on a trip to Mexico!!! So, here's a follow-up of last month's description of Smitty's trip, an article on Matamoras, price list from Dr. Vet's trip, finally an article on shipping packages home!!! Since, I receive a lot of e-mail concerning the availability/what types/prices/etc... of steroids from Mexico, I felt it was important to take another look at this country!!!"

A) “Tijuana Trip" (PART 2) - Written by Smitty

I just wanted to send you a follow-up to my Mexican trip for the readers.
Now, that I've crossed the border successfully three times, I thought I would
pass on a few things I've learned which might help a few people. Please
note, these tips are for “Tijuana".

1. Before you go, get a World Anabolic Review or similar reference book.
Pick which steroid(s) you want before you go and Xerox the articles and
pictures pertaining to them.

2. Take the Xerox copies and athletic tape. Wear baggy pants and the
longest athletic socks you can find. I always wear khakis and a button down
shirt. I wore a sports coat one time and it worked well.

3. Go to a vet supply store. The prices are cheap (i.e. 50ml Reforvit-B
$25.00) and the products were all legit. Ask your taxi driver, if he knows
where one is, before you get in the cab. Also, have the taxi wait for you
while your there, because these stores are off the main strip and there
aren't many cabs.

4. The pharmacies do sell fakes. Don't allow yourself to think they don't.
You have to depend on your Xeroxed research to confirm, what your buying is
real. Only buy what you have researched. If you impulse buy, you are
susceptible to fakes. The pharmacist will say anything (yes, lie) to pass
off the fakes.

5. Make sure the products you buy at the pharmacy are on display on a shelf.
If the pharmacist has to go in the back or pulls out the steroids from a box
under the counter, beware! They hide the counterfeits until they see a
tourist come in to sell them to.

6. After the purchase, go to a restroom and tape the unboxed vials/amps to
your lower leg. Put the vials inside your knee-high athletic socks and tape
around the outside of the socks. The socks help smooth out the bulges and
give extra insurance nothing falls out. You can also put a small amount of
them in your underwear. I don't put anything in my pockets as it is pretty
obvious looking. You must conceal the goods on your body because there is a
x-ray machine for all packages. Make sure you can walk normally after your
finished.

7. Buy something else to carry over the border so you'll look like a
tourist. It also gives you something to do with your hands while your in
line at the border.

8. You might want to have a drink before crossing to calm yourself. I've
never had a problem at the border. If you are obviously an American, they
don't look at you twice. However, I always have my driver's license ready in
case they ask me if I'm an American. You certainly don't want to have to
stand there digging through your pockets looking for ID if asked. Be
relaxed and friendly when speaking to the guards, after all you're happy to
be on vacation!
Good Luck!!!
-Smitty-


B) “Juice is loose, Across the border!!!" - Written by B3grow

Every article written about "juice" in Mexico is written about Tijuana. Yes, I
understand it has quite a reputation for it, but it is useless for us on the
East coast and Midwest. So I decided to shed the mold and write about a border
town a little closer to home: MATAMORAS.

For those of you unaware this place is located on the southernmost tip
of Texas. South Padre Island is also located here so many go down to party during
spring break, and what the hell pick up some goods. So as we drove into
Brownsville, Texas we parked the van within walking distance to the border
checkpoint. For those of you who have never been to Matamoras, the drive like a
bunch of drunks(and American insurance is not valid)so parking the van was a must. When we got across we got a cab to the market. This is where all the action is, farmacia after farmacia. After slamming a few corona's it was time to shop. While standing there deciding where to go, a cabby comes up out of the blue
say's, "Hey man, you looking for anabolics", "yes" we exclaim. I thought to
myself does this guy ask all the guy's down here that? I then figured out that
even though I am not Arnold by any means, I am a good size individual(6'3" 216)
He then hands me a brochure for Laurabolin with a greyhound dog on the
front, “farmacia or Vet" I tell him we will be back in an hour to go to the vet he then directs us to a good farmacia. As we walk in the door no words are spoken one man goes in back with an assortment of goodies from sostenon preloads, to sten , and clen.

One say's "anabolics, Yes" we just nod in excitement. We got him down to $7 a preload of sostenon and $3 a box of 20 clenbuterol tabs(Spiropent as it's called).My
buddy will call him "jester" started the negotiations we finally left with 20
sostenon preloads and 20 boxes of clen. On to the next farmacia this one was a
different experience. It was a big farmacia and the people behind the counter
looked at me like I was like the Anti-Christ. "Anabolic" I said "no" he said
almost nervously. We got the hell out of there on to the next one. Right when I
walked in some college guys were yelling at the owner about the price of
some Testoprim-d ampoules

The kid didn't know what he wanted he just wanted test and he wanted it cheap.
Jester stepped up and the dude behind the counter said they sold out of Sostenon
come back manana. The kid turned to jester and asked him, “This stuff any good",
Jester said ask him he is the Guru not me. The kid hands me an ampoule of fake
Testoprim-d it was a terrible copy, I then said, " I wouldn't buy shit from
here" the kid just looked at me like I wanted him not to buy so I could or
something. Jackass, go inject some sesame seed oil (or worse) up your ass, I mean I am helping you out here I thought. I will continue with part two of the story including: more farmacia experiences, vet, and the crossing in next months issue, Man do I love MEXICO,, I am happy to be a new writer for Hulkster and his team in the future, I will be writing what I think are informative and entertaining. I will write about things that will help you achieve your performance enhancement goals.
-b3grow(a new breed of guru)-


C) “Prices on Mexican Products" - Written by Dr. Vet, copied from
Elitefitness Board

I visited about five towns. Some were resorts and some not. I just took averages prices.
Here's the list:

Primotest Amps $10 or 70 pecos
primodepot $20 or 135 pecos
primo tabs 5mg $15 box or 105 pecos
Deca preloads 2 to a box $35 or 240 pecos
Proviron $12 or 82 pecos
Sten $8 or 52 pecos
Stenox tabs $8 or 52 pecos
Sostenon preloads $12 or 82 pecos
Clen between 27-45 pecos
Maxigan $118
Retin A .05% $8
Reforvit $36
Test200 $23
B12 injectable $10
Maxibol $3
Norandren $55
Deposterona $15 this is no longer being made but, still on some shelves
Ventapullmin 500gms $80
GH by Saizen 1700 pecos or $217 for 10IU
GH by Lilly 650 pecos or $93 for 4IU
HCG all of it was around $10
Nolvadex $25

Some notes:

Sten, deca, sost requires a prescript. I'm sure you can flash cash or the doc who is selling will write you one or point you in the write direction. No vets have Winny-V. Why? To hard to get. They all said this.

There are three types of clen and three price ranges. Spiropent the most exp., next Novogam and then something called Brogal(company or what?) it cost $4 per box. It is a box with 20tabs at 30mg each(Ambroxol and clen). Has anyone used this?

The stores were fairly empty form the vacation rush. Most Pharmacists say, that Dec. is a good month. So plan your trips accordingly.
-Dr. Vet-


D) “When it comes to mailing packages back into the U.S. Here's something
I overheard!!!" - Written by Hulkster

He finds a book store in the city, that he's going to mail the packages from. He then makes up some mailing labels (nice and fancy) with the book stores name and address on it (or just ask the clerk for some of their business cards and tape them on the upper left corner as the return address). He purchases a large hard bound book and cuts a section from the center of it (only the pages, not the cover and the cover must be hard or reinforce it) he then places a small about he the products purchased in the nice little kubby hole and closes the book and places a little tape, so the book will not open, make sure that you place some fillers around the products, so if shaken, there are no loose sounds. Place the book in a shipping envelope that is lined with bubble wrap, seal and send first class, don't forget to place the book stores mailing label on it as the sender. If customs sees the package they will feel the package and know it's a book. Hell, it even as a label from the book store it came from. If it feels like a book, mailed (supposedly from that store) from a book store, not boxed up (as to hide something), has the shape of a book, THERE FOR, IT MUST BE A BOOK!!! This method is a pain, if you have bought shit loads of products, but it's one-way that I've never heard of being caught and allot of people use this method.
-Hulkster-


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Black List

“Companies, Mail-order Scams, dealers, and individuals that are
BLACK LISTED"

If you know of a company, mail-order business, dealer, or even an individual, that
rips people off or may be tied to a DEA sting operation, please send that information
in and it will be added to the BLACK LIST. Or if I'm missing any information about
a BLACK LISTED source, like their e-mail address, mailing address, phone, etc...


***IMPORTANT!!!!***

Recently FDA conducted an investigation into the sell, distribution, and product
quality of the steroids from the following Sources, IC, SHAL, JNM, and GENE
FARM!!! The FDA has either obtained a partial mailing list or client list and has
started sending letters to some members that there has been an investigation and if
you placed an order, received products, were scammed to contact the Special Agent
that is listed on the letter. They also note that you are not to take the products, but if
you have, you're suppose to consult a physician!!!

Well, the Hulkster's Newsletter is months ahead of the FDA and these sources have
already been on the BLACK LIST, this is exactly why the Hulkster's Newsletter was
originally formed, to get information out to the bodybuilders/powerlifters/etc... that
need it, and to clean up these bogus operations. The Hulkster's Newsletter has already
started making an impact on cleaning up the scammers and getting fakes off the
market, the sources are learning that being BLACK LISTED costs them tons of money
and will eventually shut them down!!! Lets continue cleaning up our sport, listed
below in the ***SCAMS*** and ***COUNTERFEITS/FAKES*** are sources that
have scammed or sold fakes to fellow members, now that we have their attention, lets
start putting pressure on them!!! Drop them a letter, e-mail them, paste their bogus
operation at every board stating who they really are!!! THE ABUSE STOPS HERE,
NO MORE WILL BE TOLERATED, LETS TAKE BACK CONTROL OF OUR
SPORT AND OUR LIVES, WE ARE ONE, WE ARE STRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


***SPECIAL NOTICES***

Drugstore O.L. Skouvara & Co. , Epaminonda 82, Thiva 32200, Greece
“All outgoing mail/packages flagged by U.S. Feds"

Euro Care Mail-order Pharmacy, The Netherlands
“Shutdown due to MM2000 article"

B. Mougios & Co.
Pittakou 23 T.K., 54645, Thessaloniki, Greece
“Shutdown"

Paul Parker/ Carlos
P.O. Box 83130
San Diego, CA 92138
“Busted and DEA maintaining P.O. Box for info. gathering"

***SCAMS***

IC (formerly: SHAL) P.O. Box 465, North Jackson, Ohio 44451

[email protected], Coosa, GA

[email protected], a.k.a. Dave, I.E.B. 2932 Lambert Dr. Suite 206,
Toledo, Ohio 43613

[email protected], a.k.a. Dave, I.E.B. 2932 Lambert Dr. Suite 206,
Toledo, Ohio 43613

[email protected], a.k.a. Micheal, real name B. Andrews,
1175 University Ave, Montreal Quebec

[email protected], a.k.a. Micheal, real name B. Andrews,
1175 University Ave, Montreal Quebec

[email protected]

Box 50242, Tucson

Pro Tech Sport, U.K.

Spider Labs

JNM

***COUNTERFEITS/FAKES***

Sports Supplements

MDT

Pharma-Europa

R. M. Products

Farmlette

Winfield Assoc.

Farma-Mex (Pharma-Mex)

Gena Farm

Swess Pharma

T.J.

***LEGIT, BUT MEMBERS REPORT PROBLEMS***

Rejuvenation

IMP


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Counterfeits/fakes

A) Fakes: (junk/useless)

Russian Dianabol, the blister packs have poor quality print (all Russian) and it has “Methanadrolone" and “000.5r") printed on it. The two colors used for the print are
black and blue. The directions that come with the tablets, is printed on greenish
colored paper.

Russian Sustanon “CYCTAHOH 250", the 1cc amp is clear with a bright white
scoring mark around the neck, and the label on the amp has rounded corners,
Lot#252179, Manufacture Date: Mai '95, Expiration Date: Mai '99.

Organon (Greece), Deca-Durabolin, Lot#931104-012, Exp. 991128, 100mg/ml,
2ml/vial, 3 vials per box.

Organon, Deca-Durabolin, Lot#292698A, 200mg/ml, 2ml/vial, vial is brownish
in color with blue cap.

Pronabol-5, manufactured in India, the fake product comes in plain (no thrills) foil
strip on 10 tabs (per strip) that says Pronabol 5, while the real version comes in a
(vacuum pack) foil strip with purple writing on it, the tabs are marked “P-5"

I've received word, that there seems to be some counterfeit Extraboline(Deca) from
Greece going around. It looks identical to the real stuff (same box, labels), but many
people think it is fake or under dosed. Also, there is some counterfeit Parabolan going
around. Most people think it contains some type of testosterone.


B) Counterfeits: (copies/good products)

Here are some of the counterfeits floating around, good news is that they actually
contain what they are suppose it. They all look legit, except the labels peel off too
easily (on the Steris Products). I'll record lot#/date as they become available.

Negma (France), Parabolan, Exp. 08/96
Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Enanthate 200mg/ml 10cc vial
Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml 10cc vial
Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Propionate 100mg/ml 10cc vial
Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Suspension 100mg/ml 30cc vial
Steris Labs (USA), HCG

Primobolan (Spanish), 100mg/ml, actually contains approx. 50mg Nandrolone
Phenlypropionate, the blue spot is smaller, the scoring mark is more visible, and
it comes with a different style plastic tray, than the real version.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

“TOP 10" WEB SITES***5 NEW SITES ADDED


***Muscular Enhancement / Informational Sites***



The Virtual Gym - Free Online Gym Workouts - Free Bodybuilding Programs Online
“Muscle Net, Virtual Gym"

http://web.univnorthco.edu/pub/~dbrown/Donavan.htm
“Dbrown's Building Bodies Page"

http://rampages.onramp.net/~pthomas/
“Physique Techniques - Fitness Consultants"

Google Groups
“The Source for Internet Newsgroups"





“Athletic Research Group Site"
Uniserve Home
Run by Frank Decurtis
Supplements, in smaller quanities. He's offering 20% off regular prices for Hulkster's Newsletter subscribers, just mention the Hulkster's Newsletter to get the discount. Frank also puts out a really nice Hard Copy Newsletter, as well, called “Muscle Plus", drop him a note at his site, and sign up for it.


***DMSO Supplier***

“Mail-order source for DMSO"


***ANNOUNCEMENT*** SITE UP AND READY

Brian Russell Raupp, Site Administrator for ANABOLIX (anabolix.com) would like to announce that their supplement product division, is now ready to NOW ACCEPT CREDIT CARD ORDERS (secure On-Line credit card processing)!!! You can't find a better place to find quality products, at these prices!!!

Also Brian is now selling the book “PHYSICAL ENHANCEMENT WITH AN EDGE", (two thumbs up from Hulkster) which is the most current steroid book on the market and the most in-depth book when it comes to Mexican based products, the book also covers Veterinary Mexican pharmaceutical products, used in both clinical and athletic application, which are currently available and "legally" obtainable with a prescription, in the country of Mexico. Accompanied by color photographs, This 517 page book offers: pictures and descriptions of available products including Anabolic and Androgenic Steroids, Estrogen Antagonists, Anti-Estrogen's, Diuretics, Growth Hormone, Insulin, Thyroid Medications, Anti-Hyperglycemic Agents, Beta-2 Antagonists, Vitamin B12, Anti-inflammatory and Pain Relievers. In-depth legality issues including importing/exporting, search warrants, counterfeits and the best places to purchase anabolics. Health and nutrition including macronutrients, complete athletic
blood tests and associated health screenings.

The book is currently selling for: $39.95 per copy

One more note from the people at Anabolix Research, they are looking for (((EMPTY))) vials, amps, boxes, inserts, etc... so they can add an up-dated pics section, describing real, counterfeits / fakes. If you'd like to help them set-up this new section on their site please contact them at:

Anabolix Research
2840 Broadway Suite #310
New York, NY 10025

It would also help if you could include, what you paid for it, and any other helpful info. If it is a fake, please let me know (((WHO))), so I can BLACKLIST the scammer, so he can't continue screwing us over!!!


***ANNOUNCEMENT*** HARD COPY NEWSLETTER

“Athletic Research Group Site"

Run by Frank Decurtis
Frank puts out a really nice Hard Copy Newsletter, called “Muscle Plus", drop him a note at his site, call him at 1-800-611-2639, and sign up for it. IT'S FREE AND WELL WORTH THE TIME TO GET IT, PACKED WITH A VARIETY OF ARTICLES AND STATS!!!


----------

